# Hard sided gun / equipment cases



## Loki (Oct 7, 2012)

Recently we purchased 6 cases for transport of weapon and gear. We typically use Pelican cases but wanted to try something different. The cost is less than half of that product in fact about 1/3, weigh much less and all external parts are individually replaceable.  They are water tight & air tight as well. The latches, seals and wheels are easily replaced if they break. They are not molded into the case and are pinned separately. We began using these cases about 6 months ago for movement and protection of weapons & electronic gear and equipment. We don't jump or dive with these cases and typically use them for movement between hotels, barracks, vehicles and air transport in checked baggage.

We purchased ours through Plano rep. Mark Anderton 1stSgt Ret. USMC (Plano World-wide Military Law Enforcement rep)

http://www.planomolding.com/2010/07/all_weather_series/


----------

